# APTuning Now Offering United Motorsport 2009+ 2.5 Software!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Well its been a long time coming and its finally here!! Hands down the best and most complete software available for the 2.5 '09+ cars

This is a PORT FLASH product. This does NOT require opening/removal of the ecu. Therefore drastically reducing any possible warranty issues and the time needed to complete the process

This upgrade shows gains of roughly 18hp/15tq through the mid range, and it sure to awaken your 2.5 golf or jetta.

Due to the quantity of different ECU's available for the '09+ cars(similar to early 2.0 models) please call to verify compatibility with your vehicle.

Options and Retail Pricing:
1. 87 Octane: $399
2. 91/93 Octane: $399
3. SRI : $499 (NOTE: We only support use of this tune when customer has a United Motorsport Short Runner Intake Manifold)

*

*And a dyno-chart for your viewing pleasure* :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*This guy just scored a great deal at APTuning and thinks you should too!
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Did a couple '09 cars already, I know there are more of you that have been waiting for this. Lets get that Christmas money spent!* :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

PA is too darn far for me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

eatrach said:


> PA is too darn far for me


Send in the ecu


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Send in the ecu


can't. no other car to drive


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*More power for '09 models WOO HOO!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Quote from a customer who's '09 rabbit we chipped on Friday:*

"I am genuinely surprised, I wasn't expecting anything more then a little bit more pep as the power gains aren't crazy like the turbo cars, but WOW it drives so much better. I can't describe it other then I didn't think it was going to improve in so many different ways overall. Much more fun to drive"

Steve M.
Cleona PA
'09 Rabbit - UM ECU upgrade, Carbonio Intake, Eurojet cat-back


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

mk6 2.5's cannot be port flashed correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> mk6 2.5's cannot be port flashed correct?


 Depends on ecu part number. If you can get that for me I can verify


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*I know a bunch of you want to get your 2.5 flashed with income tax. Schedule your appt today.*


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

im already tuned through unitronic but im think of switching, can you tune over their file? or do i have to have them remove it first?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

bunnyfufu said:


> im already tuned through unitronic but im think of switching, can you tune over their file? or do i have to have them remove it first?


 Why do you want to get rid of the unitronic?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> Why do you want to get rid of the unitronic?


 i want an sri and maybe later down the road turbo it


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

ah, roger that :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bunnyfufu said:


> im already tuned through unitronic but im think of switching, can you tune over their file? or do i have to have them remove it first?


 As far as I know we should be able to tune over no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Free bump because I've been waiting for this. I just now got an BSh intake and a votex cat back.

Any dyno videos?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Free bump because I've been waiting for this. I just now got an BSh intake and a votex cat back.
> 
> Any dyno videos?


 No sorry not specifically of an '09, to be honest they are rather uneventful. I think I have video of 2.5's n the dyno i gotta find them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Depends on ecu part number. If you can get that for me I can verify


how would I go about doing that? I have vag com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> how would I go about doing that? I have vag com


Scan the ecu and give me the part number.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Scan the ecu and give me the part number.


alright Ill try to do it today.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

what module do i go under?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

jaja123 said:


> what module do i go under?


Engine


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*To the Top!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the mani, tom. Cant wait for it to get here, so i can install it.

I'll make the arrangements to ship the ecu asap. It wont be this week, though.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> Thanks for the mani, tom. Cant wait for it to get here, so i can install it.
> 
> I'll make the arrangements to ship the ecu asap. It wont be this week, though.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Yep no problem man.

Crazy thing is i was sitting on manifolds for like 5 months and now sold them in the last week. Guess everyone is getting income tax lol

I should have more next week if anyone else wants one.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Thanks for the mani, tom. Cant wait for it to get here, so i can install it.
> 
> I'll make the arrangements to ship the ecu asap. It wont be this week, though.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


glad to see you finally got one man... congrats


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i saw the install pics you put on fb for the SRI. clean job:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

nickbeezy said:


> i saw the install pics you put on fb for the SRI. clean job:thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bunnyfufu said:


> glad to see you finally got one man... congrats


I waited 2 years wih the money in pocket... Thr wait is done.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

opened a box.. and SURPRISEEEE!!!!

my intake mani is here.

Thank you very much for it! so far, it has been nothing but a please when communicating with United motorsports and [email protected] APTuning.

short review of the experience?? direct, PROMPT and fast shipment, and honest people.

you'll see my ecu soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tom, got the software locally. Simply because i NEEDED to get chipped. the car was running very lean with the mani.

i was doing 15s on 6k rpm! 

needless to say, jeff fixed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> tom, got the software locally. Simply because i NEEDED to get chipped. the car was running very lean with the mani.
> 
> i was doing 15s on 6k rpm!
> 
> needless to say, jeff fixed it.


Its all good.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Again, i wanted to say thanks!

you guys went above and beyond with me.   
you are all awesome! and if there is ever anything i can do for you guys, do let me know! 

seriously, answering on FB at 11... wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just realized, i never posted a pic of the product that tom sold me! 


Very much incredible indeed.









and the dyno for my 09 engine.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any support for the '11-'12 MKVI Jettas yet? I hear the encryption is harder with 1024...


----------



## AnotherA2VR6 (Jun 20, 2002)

SimpleStaple said:


> Any support for the '11-'12 MKVI Jettas yet? I hear the encryption is harder with 1024...


The ECU needs to be pulled and sent to UM in order to read the file out and create/flash in a new tuned file.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*to the top*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i lil facebook pic told me that this fits MK6 perfectly, and no issues.

post pics, please?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i lil facebook pic told me that this fits MK6 perfectly, and no issues.
> 
> post pics, please?





UM SRI Install @ APTuning Facebook link


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mk6 guys, do call UM for your manifold/speed needs.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

We are experiencing some issues with our site's server. If you run into any problems and have any questions or wish to place an order feel free to message me on here or email me via [email protected]

Thanks and sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Question: What features come with the tune? Do you guys optimize if you have an intake, SRI, header, exhaust, all the good stuff?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> Question: What features come with the tune? Do you guys optimize if you have an intake, SRI, header, exhaust, all the good stuff?


Yes the tune is tailored for the most part based on the vehicle modifications, the big one being the SRI.

Some of the benefits include:


Standard Rev limit 7200
Speed limiter removed
Increased horsepower and torque
Smoother idle
Smoother under partial throttle conditions
Improved engine response
Optimized power delivery
Fuel Octane-indifferent performance map
Improved fuel economy


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes the tune is tailored for the most part based on the vehicle modifications, the big one being the SRI.
> 
> Some of the benefits include:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

I may have to drive up to you guys shortly and grab the tune


----------

